# Padri ricchi ...



## Carola (6 Maggio 2017)

Mio ex e qui 
In mezzo week end e ' riuscito in tre pranzi ecene  a portarli sempre fuori giapponese cinese come se piovesse
Fatto incetta di shopping per 1000 euro di roba 
Gli ho fatto notare che fate il padre così non è il massimo e che io non li tirò su così ..mi ha detto che sono una rompiciglioni e che se ha i soldi li spende .

Ovviam e ' qui in casa perché mi ha chiesto X favore di non mandarlo in albergo che gli fa tristezza ....

e va be santa pazienza e buon week end a tutti


----------



## Brunetta (6 Maggio 2017)

Dipende dal giapponese. 
Diviso tre se non è ogni settimana o mese non è una cosa da nababbi.
Hai paura di sembrare micragnosa?
Io credo che i ragazzi nel loro naturale opportunismo connaturato, appunto, all'età prendano quello che possono senza fare preferenze affettive in base agli aspetti materiali.
È un po' come divertirsi a Gardaland, poi si sa che che non ci si diverte sul galeone dei pirati e si prende il bus o la metropolitana tranquillamente.


----------



## Blaise53 (7 Maggio 2017)

Che problemi? Ma va.........


----------



## Carola (7 Maggio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Dipende dal giapponese.
> Diviso tre se non è ogni settimana o mese non è una cosa da nababbi.
> Hai paura di sembrare micragnosa?
> Io credo che i ragazzi nel loro naturale opportunismo connaturato, appunto, all'età prendano quello che possono senza fare preferenze affettive in base agli aspetti materiali.
> È un po' come divertirsi a Gardaland, poi si sa che che non ci si diverte sul galeone dei pirati e si prende il bus o la metropolitana tranquillamente.


Si i credo anche io non facciano preferenza affettive 

Io non posso  certo fare quello che può fare lui

Ad ogni modo siamo stati insieme passato una bella giornata e finalmente parlato serenamente 
Passato i primi periodi si può essere ancora ottimi genitori insieme , spero solo che Qsto clima duri 
Non è stato il tradimento la lontananza che chiaramente hanno inciso 

Eravamo solo tanto diversi con bisogni che reciprocamente non soddisfavsmo
Per assurdo lo so ... Ma parliamo  di più adesso e non litighiamo più 
È strano  credetemi ma succede...
Stiamo a vedere .
Buona domenica noi siamo di rugby tutto il week end Poi lui riparte domani ma o ragazzi sono sereni che sia qui


----------



## Skorpio (14 Maggio 2017)

*...*



Carola ha detto:


> Si i credo anche io non facciano preferenza affettive
> 
> Io non posso  certo fare quello che può fare lui
> 
> ...


Conosco più di una ex coppia che da ex vanno molto più d'accordo rispetto a prima, taluni sono complici riguardo la gestione dei figli, laddove prima erano in conflitto. 

È normale, da un certo punto di vista

Cambiando le distanze cambia l'equilibrio, spesso in meglio.

L'importante è stabilire complicità nei nuovi equilibri, secondo me, mettendo da parte "guerre passate" di coppia


----------

